# marine radio question



## greg123 (Oct 6, 2004)

Was looking at radios and prices in late summer and found a Uniden Polaris at West Marine for $149. Bought one and plan on installing it over the winter. Other places had them listed for as much as $200 or more. Recently I haven't seen them listed at WM, or any where else. Does anyone have any info or comments on why they seem to have disappeared?

Greg


----------



## FYRE926 (Dec 31, 2000)

Not sure but I think they were being phased out into a combo of 2 models. I to acquired a Polaris specifically, as my big lake fishin pal has had one and swears by it. I got mine installed & used it last fall out on Lake Michigan with great success. I'd recommend this model to anyone :coolgleam


----------



## greg123 (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks for the response FYRE926, nice to know someone else has one and is happy with it. I'm waiting for warmer weather to install it. 

Thanks again!


----------



## FishTales (Feb 13, 2002)

UNIDEN POLARIS VHF RADIO 
I just did a search and found this radio is still available at a lot of places.
Cabelas has it on sale right now for $140.00
Rich


----------



## greg123 (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks FishTales.


----------

